# New dash pad



## backinhs (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok so I need to get a new dash pad for my 1971 Lemans. I'd like to hear your experiences and what you decided to do, how it came out and what you recommend. 

There's just dashes. Looks to be top end (with pricing to match). I'm in NY so there is the added cost of shipping and it will take a while. 

I found this company. Dash pad pros http://www.dashpadpros.com/1970-72-...-PAD-STEEL-CORE-2nd-1970-72gto2nd.htm]1970-72 PONTIAC GTO / LEMANS - BLACK DASH PAD STEEL CORE - 2nd
Anyone use these guys? They state the item is a factory second. Could these be the same ones ames used to sell? The had told me they stopped carrying the pad due to quality issues. 

Then there is the inexpensive dash cap. I have not seen one before. Can they possibly be any good? 

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Am sorry, have examined two of the El Paso remolded "70-72" dash asms and they sucked. Can only imagine what they are selling as a second.


----------



## backinhs (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok so that's 1 no vote for the middle of the road (cost) option. Anybody else care to weigh in?


----------

